# Salmon Wellington, Fish Stew and Cod Portugese



## miniman (Aug 20, 2008)

Cod Portuguese
11 August 2008
09:33
Ingredients
· 2 tablespoons olive oil
· 1 onion, chopped 
· 1 garlic clove, finely chopped 
· 1 green pepper, diced 
· 1 (14 ounce) can chopped tomatoes
· 1 teaspoon paprika
· 1 orange, juice of
· 4 (6-8 ounce) cod fish fillets, skin removed 
· salt and pepper, to taste 
· 1 tablespoon fresh parsley, chopped

Heat the oil in a heavy fry pan and saute the onion, garlic and pepper for about 5-7 minutes until softened. 

Add the tomatoes, paprika and orange juice. Season, stir well and simmer for a further 5 minutes. 

Lay the fish fillets on top, cutting them to fit the pan if necessary. 

Season lightly, cover and simmer gently for 12-15 minutes or until the fish is cooked but still firm

*************************************************************************************************************************
 
Salmon Wellington

sea salt
milk
2 tbsp chopped herbs (such as chives, parsley and coriander)
Few knobs of butter
3 tbsp olive oil
1 tsp curry powder
200g risotto rice 
500-600ml hot vegetable or fish stock
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 tbsp chopped coriander
800-900g side of salmon, skinned 
1 medium egg, beaten
500g puff pastry


Heat the olive oil in a small saucepan and add the curry powder. Toast the spice for a minute, then tip in the rice. Stir for two minutes over medium heat. Adding a ladleful at a time, gradually incorporate the hot stock into the rice, stirring frequently until the rice has absorbed almost all the liquid before each addition. After about 18 minutes, when the rice is al dente, season the rice and take the pan off the heat. (You may not need all the stock and, unlike regular risotto, leave the rice quite dry.) Stir through the chopped coriander and leave to cool slightly.

Cut the salmon fillet into two and season well with salt and pepper. Then spread over the rice filling in a neat layer (you may not need it all). Top with the other salmon fillet, skinned-side up and in the opposite direction so that the overall filling is similar in height. Wrap the crêpes around the filling, trim and tuck in the sides.

5 Heat the oven to 200C/Gas 6. Roll out the pastry thinly into a large rectangle. Put the wrapped filling towards the lower end of the rectangle. Brush the pastry around the filling with egg yolk and fold over the top half. Gently pat the pastry to ensure there are no air pockets, trim off any excess and neatly tuck the sides underneath, like making a bed. Transfer to a baking sheet and glaze all over with beaten egg. Lightly score the pastry in a herringbone pattern, taking care not to cut through the pastry, then make a small incision in the centre with the tip of your knife. 

6 Bake for 25-30 minutes, until the pastry is brown and crisp.


----------

